

Show HN: Here is our first app after 6 months working on it. What do you think? - kornifex
https://yosee.com

======
chaz
Your point of differentiation seems to be rating the scene of various venues.
I would focus the landing page, app, and pitch on this, because at first pass,
it looks like yet another startup that is trying to rate restaurants, stores,
and parks. Having a screenshot with "New York City" and "Times Square" is not
helpful (btw, note that it's Times Square and not Time Square). I would focus
the locations down to just bars and clubs to start and take out anything else.
No need rate Starbucks, either -- I already know what kind of place it is,
globally.

You would have to talk to more people to get the right questions, but I don't
think "how are the boys/girls?" is the right type of question. Is it hip,
dive, relaxed, crowded, noisy, lively, chill, etc. I think the best way to
think about this is to figure out how people would answer the question, "what
kind of place is it?" I also think the response needs to be more than just a
single 5-point rating.

~~~
kornifex
I think that you are absolutely right, even though we want to focus first on
the 5-star rating of people and then we plan to offer a way to choose up to
three pre-defined tags (as you rightly said hip, dive, etc.) to elaborate your
rating of the place.

Sorry for the "Time Square" error, we use Foursquare venues and weren't paying
attention, we will fix that.

We will also rethink our landing page in order to make it easier to understand
what we do.

Thanks for the feedback ! :)

------
interg12
THere is no reason why the first screen of the iphone on your home page should
show the Login screen. Its not relevant to the product, and everyone who wants
to use it will understand that you have a log in. Remove it!

~~~
jiggy2011
Agree, even though in this case the login screen is quite nicely designed.
Login screens are a barrier like a locked door where you have to go into your
pocket and find the key. Not pleasant psychologically.

------
evanb
It seems very heternormative. Girls rate boys, and boys rate girls?

~~~
kornifex
Yes, we are planning to add gay/lesbians support, but we have a problem
because the comments you post are limited to your gender (girls can see other
girls comments, boys can see other boys comments). But we are definitely
thinking about it!

~~~
danso
Uh, this should not be an "oh that's for a future version"...in an urban city
(which is presumably where this kind of app would be most used and most
useful), you are alienating a good part of the audience.

Gender fairness issues aside, this kind of "design" issue raises doubts about
how well you've thought this product through. Social/place-rating apps are
hard, given the dominance of the big players in this space. This gender thing
complicates things but is by far one of the easier things you'll have to deal
with, and it doesn't appear you're dealing with it well.

That sounds harsh, but better to take a hard look at this now than at launch
date.

~~~
kornifex
Yes, you are right and this is definitely top priority.

------
hardwaresofton
Absolutely beautiful, both the page and the app (though I don't have an
iPhone):

Are you planning more login API support other than just Facebook? I'd imagine
you want to run the gamut: twitter, foursquare, etc - maybe even get rid of
your own login altogether to make it easier for people (of course this limits
you somewhat - but I'm pretty sure your target audience has at least one of
these accounts)

~~~
walls
> maybe even get rid of your own login altogether to make it easier for people

Please never suggest this to anyone ever again. I'm so sick of having to
authorize apps with vague descriptions of what they'll have access to.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Other sites doing something badly does not mean it shouldn't be done.

You're making the generalization that this app will also do it wrong, and
maybe that's likely, but I think it's too pessimistic.

If every single application everywhere rolls it's own auth every time, you're
going to have 10 auths (which according to security advice should be seperate)
to remember.

regardless of implementation the idea of unifying (or even semi-combining)
login is not a bad/not worthwhile idea

~~~
dkrich
_If every single application everywhere rolls it's own auth every time, you're
going to have 10 auths (which according to security advice should be seperate)
to remember._

You're confusing with what is [perhaps] technically the most reasonable
solution with what your potential users will be willing to do. That's a
mistake.

~~~
hardwaresofton
isn't thinking about user convenience a good thing?

Can you elaborate? Are you saying that the most reasonable technical solution
is what people should select, regardless of what the potential users are
willing to do?

------
jack-r-abbit
I think the app looks pretty nice. But clearly I am so far out of your target
audience. I find it a rather sad commentary that how a place rates on the
boys/girls is "a good reason to go" there. It just seems very shallow. I guess
the types of places that are defined by the boy/girl rating rather than the
food or the service or what ever else they offer are perfect for the people
who are more interested in the boy/girl rating. That is not me. I'm sure you
will find your user base though.

~~~
kornifex
I agree with you but we are still planning on adding more traditional
information. :)

------
dominic_cocch
I enjoy the site and the app looks nicely designed, but the boys vs. girls
thing isn't interesting to me. Is this an app to find places to hook up with
people? I don't generally judge cities, venues etc by the attractiveness of
the people and an app for doing that should probably be aimed at a fairly
specific demographic -- probably a similar demographic to OkCupid's.

~~~
kornifex
We believe that when a place is crowded with what you think are cool people,
it may very well be a cool place as well.

We do not target single people specifically but groups of friends. We think
that friends who use the app together can have a lot of fun. The range of age
is from 13 up to 35, even though the idea comes from a 45 year-old man. :)

------
chaostheory
Your site is nice and it feels well designed. My only complaint is that even
on my 100 mbps connection, it took forever to load the content in the smart
phone portion of the site.

Another question I have is what makes me want to use this as opposed to yelp
or foursquare?

~~~
kornifex
We believe that when you choose a bar, or a club, you may want to focus on the
people first, and Yosee lets you rate these people and say if they are cool or
not. Cool places for cool people. :)

~~~
chaostheory
You should change your website to show it off then

------
baby
Love the landing page. I like the "Absolutely nothing will be published on
your timeline..." bit.

I wonder how the Boy rate Girls is going to work for you guys. If you could
blog about the stats you get that would be interesting as well! I know this is
not the place for that but Lisbon, Taipei and Paris' girls come on top imo.

~~~
kornifex
Thanks! We will talk about some stats as soon as they're relevant.

------
fmdud
Beautiful website. Best of luck to you! How's support in the UK?

~~~
kornifex
Thanks! :) We use foursquare for all the places, so it should work everywhere.
We had people testing it all over the world (brazil, russia, canada, UK,
etc.).

------
wunna
The first few seconds I don;t know what the app does....more importantly how
it is different from the bazillion other place rating apps.

------
mv
Yosee Support link on the itunes page points at the broken link
support.yosee.com

Cool intro although it took a while to load for me.

~~~
mv
also getting an error trying to register. 'the file /tmp/<hash>' does not
exist

~~~
kornifex
Should be fixed, thanks for the feedback!

------
stugrey
The site looks great, not very mobile friendly though which you should maybe
think about given your target demographic.

~~~
kornifex
Yes, we are going to add mobile support!

------
paigalhaes
hummm... here at work it says "This Connection is Untrusted / yosee.com uses
an invalid security certificate. / The certificate is not trusted because no
issuer chain was provided."

I'll have to see it at home... (company security manager sits right in front
of me :P )

~~~
kornifex
Weird, but you're welcome to try at home. :)

~~~
MWil
I'm at home, also getting this certification warning

~~~
kornifex
What is your browser?

~~~
Shihan
Same security warning here. Using Firefox 20.0.1 at work.

~~~
kornifex
Should be fixed now, thanks.

~~~
paigalhaes
Yes, thank you, it works OK now :)

------
joshdance
Nice website, but couldn't immediately tell what the product does.

~~~
kornifex
Thanks for the feedback, we will change the order to make it easier to
understand!

------
negrit
The design is very clean, I love it !

~~~
kornifex
Thanks!

